# di fermarcisi più a lungo - pronomi clitici



## StRiGnAdO

Buona sera a tutti.
Guardino il tratto di un testo che ho trovato:

_Piero sente un forte desiderio di ritornare in quei posti e di fermar*cisi* più a lungo._


Domanda 1: Quest'unione fra la particella _ci_ e il pronome riflessivo_ si_ è giusta e anche comune all'infinito?

Domanda 2: Stranamente non trovo molti risultati quando cerco l'abbinamento fra la particella _ci_ e gli altri pronomi riflessivi nelle strutture _fermarcimi_, _fermarciti_ e _fermarcivi_. Saranno anche giusti?



Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## green_984

_Non occorreva soffermarcici nuovamente, visto che ne avevamo già parlato..._ Ed è corretto anche con il "riflessivo generico" ("soffermarcisi" > soffermarsi sul tema o argomento in questione).


----------



## Olaszinhok

StRiGnAdO said:


> Domanda 1: Quest'unione fra la particella _ci_ e il pronome riflessivo_ si_ è giusta e anche comune all'infinito?
> Domanda 2: Stranamente non trovo molti risultati quando cerco l'abbinamento fra la particella _ci_ e gli altri pronomi riflessivi nelle strutture _fermarcimi_, _fermarciti_ e _fermarcivi_. Saranno anche giusti?


Per come la vedo io:
Domanda n.1 - Sì, soprattutto nell'italiano colloquiale.
Domanda n.2 - Non li trovi perché dovresti invertire le particelle: *fermarmici; fermartici,* ecc. Con noi generalmente non si usa. _Fermarcici _suona molto male.


----------



## green_984

"Soffermarcici" del mio esempio infatti lo sostituirei molto volentieri con "che ci soffermassimo" > _Non occorreva che in riguardo ci soffermassimo nuovamente, visto che ne avevamo già parlato..._

A volte anche col gerundio può starci: _Finì nella stessa situazione_, _ritrovandocisi ingenuamente dentro _(invece di _ritrovandosi... in essa_)_, _con pleonasmo rafforzativo "dentro" giacché già "ci" sottintende "in essa". Non da considerarsi errore perché in questo caso chi parla ha l'intento di voler sottolineare il luogo critico, e il "dentro" pleonastico viene quindi a risultare persino legittimo, funzionale.


----------



## bearded

green_984 said:


> _._ Ed è corretto anche con il "riflessivo generico" ("soffermarcisi" > soffermarsi sul tema o argomento in questione).


 Riflessivo generico o ''impersonale''.



Olaszinhok said:


> dovresti invertire le particelle: *fermarmici; fermartici,* ecc


----------



## green_984

_Piero sente un forte desiderio di ritornare in quei posti e di *fermarsi lì* più a lungo. _Meglio_._ Anche perché "lì", vocabolo apposito, evidenzia l'importanza di quei luoghi. Invece, contenerli in una particella "ci", piazzata "lì in mezzo", ne sminuisce l'importanza. Il "lì", o una soluzione del genere in altre situazioni, potrebbe essere una finezza di non poco conto, di natura poetica, ad esempio in un caso di evento sentimentale con la persona amata.


----------



## Pietruzzo

green_984 said:


> Soffermarcici" del mio esempio infatti lo sostituirei molto volentieri con "che ci soffermassimo


Va comunque per regola sostituito con "soffermarvici".


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Va comunque per regola sostituito con "soffermarvici".


  
Secondo me ''soffermarvici' va bene con la seconda persona plurale: _non dovevate soffermarvici._
Nella frase_ Non occorreva soffermarcici nuovamente, visto che ne avevamo già parlato_ a me sembra giusto passare al 'riflessivo' menzionato al #2:
_non occorreva soffermarcisi._


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Secondo me ''soffermarvici' va bene con la seconda persona plurale: _non dovevate soffermarvici._



 Mi accingevo a scriverlo anch'io.


----------



## green_984

"Soffermarvici", con la particella "vi", è più rigoroso se si vuol fare intendere con esattezza "all'interno di", ma "soffermarcici", almeno nel linguaggio colloquiale, non è da considerararsi errore. Altro esempio: domanda: "prima abitavi in quel quartiere?" Risposta affermativa: "sì, *vi* abitavo" ("all'interno di quel quartiere"), ma anche "sì, *ci* abitavo" va bene ("in quel quartiere", più generico).


----------



## Olaszinhok

green_984 said:


> Risposta affermativa" "sì, vi abitavo" ("all'interno di quel quartiere"), ma anche "sì, ci abitavo" va bene ("in quel quartiere", più generico).


Potresti fornire una fonte più o meno autorevole di questa distinzione di significato fra _vi e ci?_ Visto che non l'ho mai letta in vita mia. Per carità, mi può essere sfuggita.


----------



## green_984

Olaszinhok said:


> Potresti fornire una fonte più o meno autorevole di questa distinzione di significato fra _vi e ci?_ Visto che non l'ho mai letta in vita mia. Per carità, mi può essere sfuggita.


Si tratta di sfumature, aperte ad interpretazioni personali. Io *vi* intravedo questa differenza. "Vi", appunto, invece di "*ci* intravedo questa differenza". "Vi" sembra essere più diretto.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> mi può essere sfuggita


Anche a me.  E continua a sfuggirmi - anche dopo aver letto il #12..


----------



## Mary49

Ecco un'altra a cui è sfuggita la differenza, che in realtà non c'è:
vi¹ in Vocabolario - Treccani    "*vi*1 avv. e pron. [lat. _ĭbi_ «ivi», avverbio che acquista anche il valore pronominale, con passaggio analogo a _ci_1]. – *1.* Avverbio di luogo equivalente a _ivi_ (in questo o in quel luogo, là, e per estens. in ciò, a ciò), usato con verbi di stato e di moto; equivale al più com. _ci_1 (v.), ma è di tono più formale".


----------



## green_984

Mary49 said:


> Ecco un'altra a cui è sfuggita la differenza, che in realtà non c'è:
> vi¹ in Vocabolario - Treccani    "*vi*1 avv. e pron. [lat. _ĭbi_ «ivi», avverbio che acquista anche il valore pronominale, con passaggio analogo a _ci_1]. – *1.* Avverbio di luogo equivalente a _ivi_ (in questo o in quel luogo, là, e per estens. in ciò, a ciò), usato con verbi di stato e di moto; equivale al più com. _ci_1 (v.), ma è di tono più formale".


È una differenza che non c'è ma che personalmente percepisco, come detto poc'anzi. Il punto della questione è che, nella nostra lingua, molto ricca di sfumature, se esistono due vocaboli diversi ma di uguale significato o valore, qualche elemento che li distingue, anche se ufficialmente non esiste, lo si può anche avvertire attraverso la personale percezione della propria lingua.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

green_984 said:


> *È una differenza che non c'è* ma che personalmente percepisco


Se lo scrivi così allora siamo tutti d'accordo ("la differenza non c'è, ma io ho deciso che per me c'è e basta")


----------



## green_984

La mia tesi è semplicemente la seguente: se "ci" e "vi" si equivalgono, senza che *vi* esista alcuna differenza ufficiale (ho preferito "vi"), allora la scelta sta semplicemente alla sensibilità di chi parla. E la sensibilità ha delle proprie regole. Il mio era un punto di vista.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

green_984 said:


> Il mio era un punto di vista.


Appunto.
Ognuno è libero di esprimere il proprio punto di vista, a patto che sia chiaro che è solo il suo punto di vista e che il dizionario dice esattamente l'opposto.


----------



## green_984

D'accordo. Ci siamo chiariti specificando la situazione.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Secondo me ''soffermarvici' va bene con la seconda persona plurale: _non dovevate soffermarvici._


Penso sia corretto anche "Dobbiamo soffermarvici", solo che il ruolo delle particelle è invertito (avverbio-pronome per la 1a persona e pronome avverbio per la seconda). Vedi anche questa tabella alle righe 9 e 10.
Non sto consigliando questa forma. Sono solo intervenuto per rilevare che "soffermarcici" è scorretto, oltre che improponibile.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> Sono solo intervenuto per rilevare che "soffermarcici" è scorretto, oltre che improponibile.


Le pochissime tracce che si trovano in rete sono su siti e blog di persone dall'intaliano improponibile.


----------



## green_984

Paulfromitaly said:


> Le pochissime tracce che si trovano in rete sono su siti e blog di persone dall'intaliano improponibile.


Non a caso, subito dopo (al post #4), ho scritto che lo sostituirei molto volentieri con _che in riguardo ci soffermassimo_. Questa traccia vi è sfuggita però, vedo...

P.S.: riguardo _ci-vi_, rimango sempre dell'idea che *vi* esista una qualche differenza (non che "*ci* esista una qualche differenza". *Vi* > "all'interno di questo confronto di vocaboli". È proprio uguale uguale??).


----------



## Olaszinhok

green_984 said:


> P.S.: riguardo _ci-vi_, rimango sempre dell'idea che *vi* esista una qualche differenza (non che "*ci* esista una qualche differenza". *Vi* > "all'interno di questo confronto di vocaboli". È proprio uguale uguale??).


Noto che sei proprio di _capa tosta. _In realtà, come è stato sottolineato ripetutament_e, vi_ è considerato più formale, elegante e letterario.  Esiste quindi una differenza d'uso e di registro.  A conferma di ciò che sto asserendo, potrai  consultare una qualsiasi grammatica. Non bisogna poi dimenticare che nella scelta incide sempre il nostro gusto personale.


----------



## green_984

Olaszinhok said:


> Noto che sei proprio di _capa tosta. _In realtà, come è stato sottolineato ripetutament_e, vi_ è considerato più formale, elegante e letterario.  Esiste quindi una differenza d'uso e di registro.  A conferma di ciò che sto asserendo, potrai  consultare una qualsiasi grammatica. Non bisogna poi dimenticare che nella scelta incide sempre il nostro gusto personale.


Ho in ogni caso dato una dimostrazione matematica della validità del mio criterio di scelta.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Vedi anche questa tabella alle righe 9 e 10


Ok, hai senz'altro ragione. Non avevo mai incontrato una forma simile nella I persona plurale.


----------



## green_984

bearded said:


> Ok, hai senz'altro ragione. Non avevo mai incontrato una forma simile nella I persona plurale.


Concordo


----------



## StRiGnAdO

Buongiorno a tutti.
Grazie mille per la collaborazione di ognuno di voi.
Cordiali saluti


----------

